# Urgent Issue -Plz guide



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi guys

I recently moved to NZ and as u know here the rentals are taken per week rather than per month 
I had enquired with a guy who had advertised his flat at NZD 200 per week 
Here I had asked for a tenancy of fixed period like 4 months, 
that person send me below calculation of the rent he's going to charge me

Below is what he wrote

------------------------------------------------------------
Rent per week = NZD 200
Annual rent = Weekly rent x 52

$200 x 52 = $10,400
Monthly rent payment = Annual rent/months per year
$10,400/12 = 866.67
If a tenant makes 12 payments of $866.67 the total rent is $10,400 This is the same as 52 payments of $200.


------------------------------------

Now what my expectation is rent per week is $200 but by above calculation he is expecting rent of --- 866.67 monthly [ rent per week = $ 216 ]



Plz suggest if this is the way of calculating rent in NZD. DO the per week in advertisement doesn't mean that amount as fixed per week or above math game is done

Plz suggest as I wanna be sure and don't move into a trap

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aspire said:


> Hi guys I recently moved to NZ and as u know here the rentals are taken per week rather than per month I had enquired with a guy who had advertised his flat at NZD 200 per week Here I had asked for a tenancy of fixed period like 4 months, that person send me below calculation of the rent he's going to charge me Below is what he wrote ------------------------------------------------------------ Rent per week = NZD 200 Annual rent = Weekly rent x 52 $200 x 52 = $10,400 Monthly rent payment = Annual rent/months per year $10,400/12 = 866.67 If a tenant makes 12 payments of $866.67 the total rent is $10,400 This is the same as 52 payments of $200. ------------------------------------ Now what my expectation is rent per week is $200 but by above calculation he is expecting rent of --- 866.67 monthly [ rent per week = $ 216 ] Plz suggest if this is the way of calculating rent in NZD. DO the per week in advertisement doesn't mean that amount as fixed per week or above math game is done Plz suggest as I wanna be sure and don't move into a trap Thanks


Yes it's right, however it's not the NZ way of calculating it. He's just using simple maths and common sense!

You have asked to rent the flat for a 4 month period. 
A calendar month is not 4 weeks or 28 days - it is 4 weeks plus 2 or 3 days depending if the month has 30 or 31 days. Only February has 4 weeks or 28 days assuming it isn't a leap year so the way to work out calendar monthly rent is as he says :-

Weekly rent x 52 = annual rent.

Annual rent / 12 = calendar monthly rent.

Ta da!


----------

